# Walmart hunters pack...$30 bob?



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Just got this pack for $26 after the wife's discount! I am amazed at the features! 
Holy cow. It is water resistant(not waterproof) 
3,100 + Cubic inches
Rifle/bow/rod & reel side mount carry system.
Quiet Metal zippers
Awesome suspension system. Vertically & horizontally adjustable sternum strap. Adjustable waist strap. Very comfortable
Accepts 2 liter Hydration system 
Internal aluminum frame

Just really good so far.
I saw this on a site for $60
$30 at Wally world


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Here's is another pic


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll wait and buy a "tacticool" one for $299.99


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

$299!? Must be made in a China. 

That pack looks pretty cool gasppump86.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If it holds up thats a great buy. Id test it out pretty thoroughly. I like the side mount rod or gun thing


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> If it holds up thats a great buy. Id test it out pretty thoroughly. I like the side mount rod or gun thing


Yea. I thought taking to a shop to possibly have it reinforced before I load it down and do a dry run. 
Any idea how much that might coast anyone?

The side rifle carrier is bad to the bone! I just don't need because I have a folding Kel tec su16. 223 
But I might carry it folded out just to use it.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I'll wait and buy a "tacticool" one for $299.99


................wow


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think hiwall was joking. He doesn't even use bags, he just has a molle covered flight suit with 300 pouches.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Our local shoe repair shop does things like this for us. It's usually not very much. We've been using him for years for all kinds of things. 
Put a new seat on a perfectly good chair for 7 bucks. (used fabric that he had laying around)
Look up one up.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If you are going to get it reinforced with heavy duty canvas then you need to find a tailor that has the big equipment they use to fix canvas sails. A tailor like this can usually be found by a military base as they often are asked to fix heavy materials. In my honest opinion I would use that pack for hunting or an in the meantime bugout pack till you find a higher quality pack to get. Three things I dont go cheap on when considering bugout is pack, boots, weapon/ammo. If the pack works and holds up then awesome. I havent had good experience with packs in that price range (except alice packs) or from wally world in general. If it works great let us know so we can all buy a good pack for $30


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I tend to agree with Louis in general. Hiking/backpacking gear I have not had good luck with low cost items in the past. and I tend to spend more for that type gear to get quality that will last.

That said, the pack you got has a great looking, comfortable suspension system on it. And I really would like to have a gun carrier on my packs. That would be super useful.

Keep us posted on how this pack performs for you.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

i got one of those last week to hide the sling and bipod that i tried to sneek past my wife LOL


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I think hiwall was joking. He doesn't even use bags, he just has a molle covered flight suit with 300 pouches.


That is awesome!


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> If you are going to get it reinforced with heavy duty canvas then you need to find a tailor that has the big equipment they use to fix canvas sails. A tailor like this can usually be found by a military base as they often are asked to fix heavy materials. In my honest opinion I would use that pack for hunting or an in the meantime bugout pack till you find a higher quality pack to get. Three things I dont go cheap on when considering bugout is pack, boots, weapon/ammo. If the pack works and holds up then awesome. I havent had good experience with packs in that price range (except alice packs) or from wally world in general. If it works great let us know so we can all buy a good pack for $30


Will do. I took it out today on a hike a couple miles to a fishing spot.
22lbs loaded pack weight. Using less than half of its space. 
Mounted my mini rod & reel and it was very comfy.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

You know, after listening to all yall go back n forth on back packs, ive made up my mind. Im going to have one built for me. Gonna find an enterprising person with a H. D. serger and sit down and draw it up. Might be a little costly, but it will be exactly what i want.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

seanallen said:


> You know, after listening to all yall go back n forth on back packs, ive made up my mind. Im going to have one built for me. Gonna find an enterprising person with a H. D. serger and sit down and draw it up. Might be a little costly, but it will be exactly what i want.


I would love to see the design you come up with. I really like a solid basic design that i can add scenario packed pouches to. That way I can change from hunting, fishing, or just hiking without repacking the basic staples. Have fun with it and come up with something cool that has your own personal stamp


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Im thinking an external frame type that can be removed from the frame and used as a daypack also. I want it spacious, but with reinforced compressionn straps. A three part stackable system, with the lower section rinding forward as a type of lumbar saddle. The middle section will be main storage for medium/light weight stuff. It will also be where i add or detach my component bags. The top will be light weight storage only.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I also like the idea of a pack with an external frame. This way you can pack out your meat back to camp easier than dragging it.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

External frame is a good idea. For some reason with alice packs they always wanted me to pack weight on top instead of bottom. It did ride well when done correctly. Are you gonna have either the top or lumbar portion detachable for an assault pack/survival kit?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I said screw it.
Took the Walmart pack back. Spent $30 more and got a woodland Camo G.I. molle 2 Ruck
Missing the backpad


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

They are on sale now at my ChinaMart for $20


----------

